# Question for mods and experienced body builders please HELP.



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

*Please advise on if I am over training and over doing it with cardio and please have look at diet. My aim is to loos some fat and increase muscle mass ( Like every one esl lol )<o></o>*

*<o>* *</o>*

<o> </o>

Currently I am on GH 4ius mon to fri and tri tren and tri test 300/500.

<o> </o>

Doing cardio 5 times per week on a empty stomach.

Weights 4 to 5 depending on doing legs due to them growing to fast.

<o> </o>

The problem is I have to hold back from training because I absolutely love it is the only time that I am happy. ( sad I know )

<o> </o>

I all so work as a personal trainer so I am up and about all day.

<o> </o>

*Breakfast/after cardio 7am *oats and a meal replacement banana

<o> </o>

*PRE Work out 9.am* Protein shake BCAAS green tea cereal or oats

<o> </o>

*PW *<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="0" Minute="0">*12am*</st1:time> protein shake fruit juice and some fruits

<o> </o>

*Lunch spinach* <st1:time Hour="14" Minute="0">2pm</st1:time> and chicken breast

<o> </o>

*Dinner 5pm* veg soup and chicken breast no starch veg in soup

<o> </o>

*Dinner *<st1:time Hour="19" Minute="0">*7pm*</st1:time> repeat meal above

<o> </o>

*Pre bed* protein shake

<o> </o>

Protein 320g

Carbs 350/150 ( depending on the work out of the day )

Fats 45/65 ( mostly from good sources i.e. linseed fish oils.

<o> </o>

Start off my cycle I was 84 know near to 88/90 I know it is all good weight as fat has not increased.

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

Training

<o> </o>

Mon/ cardio/am Shoulders/pm

Tues/ cardio/am Back /pm

Wed/ cardio/am legs/pm

Thu/ cardio/am chest/pm

Fri/ cardio/am arms

Sat/ off ( is it ok to do some more cardio or not ) ?

Sun/ off

<o> </o>

Sorry to be a pain I know is a long read


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if I'm qualified to answer your question but it looks fine to me...The only thing I see is that you will hit tries on thurs and again on Fri so they would get hit twice in a relatively short amount of time...Not enough recovery time IMHO...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks dude i see what you saying but is never been a problem do you think 6 days cardio or even 5 steady state is to much 30 min?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You're using GH but you don't know the basics of training and diet?

Anyway 6 days a week is on the verge of overtraining IMO, I'd stick with 3-4 days a week. Diet looks OK but not great.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol dont be rude i am alot bigger then you and trust me i do know the basics.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

why is always every pr**k on hear trying to say every one ells is doing it wrong when they look like **** them self's lol cracks me up.......


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol not aiming this at you mate it just makes me angry when some one take a hit at me.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Put the handbags down ladies


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

If it was me i would maybe double up on the cardio on sat.You are only doing 30mins right! so its not over training in my book. 30 min cardio moderate= 300cal x 5 days a week=1500cal so if diet is maintaining your weight you are. dropping less than a kilo per month.So 1 extra cardio session in morning with a H.I.T cardio in afternoon sun rest.Most guys take ther BCAA before morning cadio.dont know the reason why.Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

reza85 said:


> lol not aiming this at you mate it just makes me angry when some one take a hit at me.


Well you clearly are taking a hit at me, don't go back on it now. I don't see how I was being rude, I just mentioned that you were using GH when you didn't seem to have the basics sorted. You can take it like a b1tch if you want, but seeing as you have nothing in your life except for training I'm not surprised.

I answered your question, yes IMO you're overtraining - don't see how that was rude.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

reza85 said:


> why is always every pr**k on hear trying to say every one ells is doing it wrong when they look like **** them self's lol cracks me up.......


Lol T0sser


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

reza85 said:


> why is always every pr**k on hear trying to say every one ells is doing it wrong when they look like **** them self's lol cracks me up.......


Throw some pics up matey,everybody on here is willing help you,but with that attitude,you wont get very far.

Alasttair was right about the diet mate,dont see how he was being funny,diets ok but you need get more of your protein intake from solids.

MRPs will go through you quicker than a ferrari.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

your diet has more shake than a milkshake shop mate. ..fix up get 5 solid meals in one meal replacement and one post workout shake .. then it's ok


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

millionG dont get involved little girl i mean pls.

Yea you guys are right way to many shakes in my diet but I am on my feet for like 10 hours a day I am gone try to get a another solid in there.

Thanks alot pea head i think you are the only one that i am goone take on bored lol

Thanks


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

reza85 said:


> lol dont be rude i am alot bigger then you and trust me i do know the basics.


A lot bigger at 88-90kg?

*LOL*


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> *You're using GH but you don't know the basics of training and diet?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


i was gonna say the same thing:confused1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks alot pea head i am gonne do that mate.

The rest of you Foff pls and get a life is friday night i am going out.

XXX


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Keyboard warrior in the making here I think.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

any *idiot* can take GH, but not everyone *"knows"* how to *use* it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, and your a PT.

Shows the **** quality of trainers around the UK - its fools like this that give people like me a bad image!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

reza85 said:


> Thanks alot pea head i am gonne do that mate.
> 
> The rest of you Foff pls and *get a life *is friday night i am going out.
> 
> XXX


 :lol: :lol: :lol: For a PT you aren't very well educated. Keyboard warrior, enjoy your night out in your low cut mother care t shirt getting all the puzzy init


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

this guy has some issues


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

reza85 said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> *<o></o>*
> 
> ...


Most retarded saying of the year award goes to....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

*"Question for mods and experienced body builders please HELP"*

I knew from that thread title it was going to be a  thread.

Some people are just outright rude.

(waits for some smart**** comments about avi) :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Yeah, and your a PT.
> 
> Shows the **** quality of trainers around the UK - its fools like this that give people like me a bad image!


whoa , martin breathe slowly and now relax......we know who you are, and you do a good job, we don't know who *mr faceless* insults is


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: For a PT you aren't very well educated. Keyboard warrior, enjoy your night out in your low cut mother care t shirt getting all the puzzy init


Since when were PTs ever well educated?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> You're using GH but you don't know the basics of training and diet?
> 
> Anyway 6 days a week is on the verge of overtraining IMO, I'd stick with 3-4 days a week. Diet looks OK but not great.


I think thats a bit out of line tbh, he obviously does know the basics. The macros of his diet is good, imo.

As for overtraining... Over training is different for everyone, also dependant on rest time and diet so i dont think you cant jump to that conclusion from his one post. Training 5 times a week isn't necessarily overtraining.

Not having a go, just putting up my conflicting opinions :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by reza85

Weights 4 to 5 depending on doing legs due to them growing to fast.

The problem is I have to hold back from training because I absolutely love it is the only time that I am happy. ( sad I know )

I all so work as a personal trainer so I am up and about all day.



martin brown said:


> Most retarded saying of the year award goes to....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Since when were PTs ever well educated?


tut tut tut, there are alot of well educated PTs


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Since when were PTs ever well educated?


Well, every PT I know personally knows **** all about diet, and their training usually involves a swiss ball:lol: But there are some who know their stuff.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

reza85 said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> *Please advise on if I am over training and over doing it with cardio and please have look at diet. My aim is to loos some fat and increase muscle mass *
> 
> ...





reza85 said:


> lol dont be rude i am alot bigger then you and trust me i do know the basics.


Sorry hun I am bigger than you - and I AM a girl :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Three pieces of advice -

1. You asked for advice so it would be good to drop your attitude - you are a gym instructor and not the font of ALL knowledge that is why you came to the board looking for advice....

2. If you want to continue to add quality lean muscle drop the cardio and lift heavier weights

3. Drop the shakes and eat real food - Your macros seem ok though a little high in protein perhaps.

Oh and before you start gobbing off at me and telling ME I am rude show a little respect for your elders.....if truth be known I am probably old enough to be your mother.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ You're bigger than many on the board Lou, was reading your journal before, cracking physique  . Congrats on the degree as well, was impressed with that too  . Right that's enough a55 licking for me :lol:

OP my post regarding the GH was because it's a fairly advanced (and expensive) peptide and it's use is normally not required until you're 230 and shredded (not my opinion, but that of some very advanced people). Therefore there's probably better things that you could be spending your money on to get you past that stubborn 88kg mark 

RE the diet, protein shake and fruit; chicken breast and spinach; veg soup and chicken breast all sound very lacking to me and I can't imagine how anyone could gain on that. My advice, although I'm sure you don't want it, would be to up the carbs and the fats and take in about 4k cals a day. In addition I'd drop the GH and go with test and tren for 12 weeks which should lean you right out and slap on some mass. That's my 2c anyway.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

stop helping this troll.

either ban the cvnt or lol directly at him but dont offer your time and advice and then hopefully he'll get the picture that he fails on UKM as much as he does in life. :ban:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

A five day split like that is fine. I know someone who does this very successfully. He does it in a less retarded order. His sequence is Chest, Back, Legs, Shoulders, Arms.

He's not overtrained yet and does serious volume in each workout.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Give up your job as a PT, start eating at your local golden gates, run in your sleep and lift your leg and fart...

you'll stop growing so quick and come back into the real world.

i consider myself to be average and maybe if i am lucky when having a bad day, small......

and i'm bigger than you.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Thanks alot pea head i am gonne do that mate.
> 
> The rest of you Foff pls and get a life is friday night i am going out.
> 
> XXX


Thanks a lot! try to give you some honest advice and this is what you get get! hope it all goes badly wrong for you.messing with gh at 90 kg (not even cut haha) what a plonk*r. :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

